# Randoms and Rescues and Kittys



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I was uploading pics to my computer so I figured I'd do a fishy pic update.

First off... the kittens. (I'm aware they're not fish but I'm too lazy to dig up the other thread). I've decided the one I want is a striped female.. her name is Alice (yes after the Twilight vampire and no you can't tease me about it  haha). Their eyes started opening over easter weekend but all my pics are too blurry (hard to hold a wriggly kitten and take pics yourself LOL).. these are some my mom posted to facebook today...

I don't know why they are sideways...
In front.. Alice :-D in back "Pretty".. my 3yo nephew named her.. he loves her (which is amazing because he's scared of most everything)










Orange Boy.. I'm calling him Emmet.. my family is calling him Peaches. 









The other two grey ones look pretty much like Alice. In total there are 3 girls (1 white and 2 grey) and 2 boys (1 orange and 1 grey).


Now onto the fish (I'll resize these for the dial up folks )

My crew..

Fish.. doing well. I'm getting a bracelet charm custom made to look like him.. I'll post pics this weekend when it arrives 








Love his goldness.. 









Blue Jeans... He is by far my most photogenic fish.. I always get nice pictures of him.








Grr..









Freddie Mercury.. sporting his "Veiltails can be Plakats too!!!" look. If he's happy with it that way then I'm happy.









Jasper... finally coming into his own. PK are so fast! I can never get clear pictures of him or Phoebe.
Best pic I could get of his spread (he is supposed to be HMPK)









I thought this was a cool shot..









Chaos.. He's still a grump.. but he makes up for it in beauty. (disregard the ugly knee-high in the back.. its got peat pellets to help with his ray curling)










Now onto the rescues. I've had interest in everyone except Zippity Do Dah.. probably because I can't get good pics of her... she's a cutey.

Spots.. he's a pretty mellow yellow guy. He's got a very smooshed face and wide set eyes.. but he's cute. Besides tail damage there's not much wrong with him.. if it weren't for the fact I need shipping bags I'd give him away after he completes QT (about 2 weeks).

















Big Red... What a sweetie. He has fin rot and also appears to have some sort of parasite (white poo).. he's the sickest one so far but has a very sweet personality.

























Rosie.. Her color came back and she's sitting next to my bed. She's very sweet and I'm almost tempted to say I'm keeping her but I will only be keeping the fish that don't find homes.. and I know she'll find one.



















The end. ... Ok.. I left out Demetri, Damon, Phoebe, and Zippity. but I couldn't get any good pics of them.. 8 out of 12 plus kittens is pretty good though LOL

If you want an update.
Demetri is good.. I'm working on him not getting so stressed when cupped.
Damon.. has a bad case of tail biting.
Phoebe.. I love her.. she's such a cute little thing.. always comes up to "talk" LOL
Zippity.. stripes like no ones business but has started to color up.. she looks like she'll be bluish/green when she grows up a bit.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Ah! Twilight! I could totally tease you if I wanted...but Alice looks absolutely adorable (the blue eyes are killer...) in that picture, I may just have to let her and Emmet/Peaches go. Haha  And Emmet/Peaches' color is to die for. He's adorable in orange! Never realized how cute orange cats were. Huh. 

Ahhhh I see that curling in the fin. My current had one nearly as bad as that. The funny thing is, though...when he was tailbiting, he chewed off that end as well...and it grew back straight! Waddya know. Ha. 

So nice of you to do rescues, they will definitely appreciate it... is it rescues from people or stores?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha.. I only called the orange one Emmit because he is so big compared to the other kittens LOL. He's a very pretty boy.

The rescues are from Wal-mart (theres a thread about them in the betta chat section). Technically I guess they are "sympathy buys" but its shorter to say rescues.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The kittens are so cute!! I love Emmit! The fish are pretty, too. lol I wasn't going to leave them out.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I really like Emmit too.. I'd keep him too if I could. I just fell in love with Alice.. she is the only one that didn't cry when I picked her up and by the end of the weekend she would crawl towards the sound of my voice.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

They are ALL so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!! I love blue jeans.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I do too.. I'm so glad I didn't let my roommate talk me into getting another fish besides Blue Jeans... he has turned out so beautifully. Honestly he doesn't have much personality.. he prefers to swim around than to play with me.. but I don't mind.. I like watching him swim around.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love Blue Jean! And Alice is so cute I want to squeeze her!


----------



## bwilsonhill (May 25, 2011)

Hi i was looking at your pics and you have very beatiful pets but i was wondering how you plan on getting rid of the fish's fin rot because my fish has the same thing...ive gotten advice but theres no such thing as too much for me!!!!! thanks, brittney


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Aww...Kittens are so cute. The cream one is beautiful. Please don't take this the wrong way but please get the momma fixed.

All your fish are awesome. Love the PK!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

this thread is over a year old >_>


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes, Brittany, please do not bring up old threads like this. If you have a question, make a new thread.

It pushes back new, more pressing posts.


----------



## bwilsonhill (May 25, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Yes, Brittany, please do not bring up old threads like this. If you have a question, make a new thread.
> 
> It pushes back new, more pressing posts.


ok my bad.....just had a question to someone who went through the same thing i was....and i did but only 2 ppl responded and it wasnt one of you!!!!


----------



## bwilsonhill (May 25, 2011)

bwilsonhill said:


> ok my bad.....just had a question to someone who went through the same thing i was....and i did but only 2 ppl responded and it wasnt one of you!!!!


also this wasnt really a pressing thread it was just pics....isnt this suppose to he;p ppl with fish and not for ppl to be rude???
oh and its spelled brittNEY


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Whatever, sorry.

Please do not start up threads that are older than a month. Period.

Thank you.


----------



## bwilsonhill (May 25, 2011)

PewPewPew said:


> Whatever, sorry.
> 
> Please do not start up threads that are older than a month. Period.
> 
> Thank you.


Rude again?? seriously??
Honestly i will do whatever i want....its not a rule!!!! PERIOD!!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I will have a moderator come and explain to you why we ask members not to bring them up shortly.

We do it to help keep new posts on the first two pages. If you need help, read the info or create a new thread.


----------



## bwilsonhill (May 25, 2011)

and i will ask you just to leave me alone!!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Whoa.. what the heck?? Mods please close this thread.

And just FYI. That cat showed up at our house and a week later gave birth. My parents shelled out the money to have the mother and ALL 5 kittens spayed and neutered and fostered the cats when they could have just left her at the animal control shelter.


----------

